# Slightly Squirrelly Squirrels & Mayhem Mammal Shots



## DLeeT (Apr 5, 2014)

We had a lot of fun with crazy bird poses, so how about some squirrelly squirrel and mayhem mammal shots?  I KNOW there are a lot of shots better than mine waiting to be posted, so dig 'em out.  I included the mammals because there are quite a few places in the world that are squirrel-less.  I think we should restrict it to wildlife mammals rather than pets though. Look forward to seeing some from you!  Lee


*"Don't mess with me you bald biped!"*​


*"How do you like my new dress?"*​

*"So you like to hang around barnyards, eh pervert?"*​


----------



## tirediron (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## baturn (Apr 5, 2014)

This guy does this nearly every day.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 5, 2014)

Well I don't know,the face expression along with the positioning on #1 I think is going to be pretty hard to match. Thats a great shot.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 5, 2014)

Gotta go with 1 as well, that is just epic

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 5, 2014)

Ha, we would love to have these here Lee. Jan and Rachel's favourite little ones for sure mate.  They are so darn cute and seem so cheeky with some of the poses they get up to. That second shot looks sooooo guilty, ha, love it. You pervert !! 

All the best Lee and fine shots.

Danny.


----------



## WesternGuy (Apr 5, 2014)

I like the first three.  It would be very interesting to come up with the sayings for these images.  I am sure there are lots of potential, some of which may not be printable. :mrgreen:

WesternGuy


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 6, 2014)

baturn said:


> This guy does this nearly every day.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70326View attachment 70328



I don't no whether I said this to you or another, but it is without doubt, beyond the capabilities of the human mind to keep a squirrel out of a bird feeder!


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 6, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Well I don't know,the face expression along with the positioning on #1 I think is going to be pretty hard to match. Thats a great shot.





robbins.photo said:


> Gotta go with 1 as well, that is just epic
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk





nzmacro said:


> Ha, we would love to have these here Lee. Jan and Rachel's favourite little ones for sure mate.  They are so darn cute and seem so cheeky with some of the poses they get up to. That second shot looks sooooo guilty, ha, love it. You pervert !!
> 
> All the best Lee and fine shots.
> 
> Danny.


=============================================================================

The interesting thing about the first two shots is they were taken with a legacy Canon FD 75-200 that I paid less than 40 USD on fleabay.  Lenses of these types -- and there are many -- are shunned by most yet they can provide a very inexpensive way to try "critter shooting."  They are a great option for those who want to test the wildlife waters without spending a bundle.  Lee


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 6, 2014)

*COME ON GANG - ALL SERIOUSNESS ASIDE - WE NEED MORE CRITTERS!!*


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 6, 2014)

HA! that first one is awesome   Squirrels are brilliant critters and such fun to watch! 

But a bigger challenge is keeping the Raccoons out of the feeders....




Or lounging on the fountain...




Chipmunk raiding the same feeder as the raccoon




How about a swimming rabbit?




A mad snorting Deer? (we snuck up on each other coming around the corner on a trail here at the house, she had her baby with her and she was NOT happy to see me!)





And a couple squirrels to finish, this one is posted here recently.





This is my fav lol We had just bought a new bag of birdseed, it got left on the deck for a bit and he found it, this was after I came out to bring it in, he wasn't happy I was taking his seeds away! lmao!


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 6, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> HA! that first one is awesome   Squirrels are brilliant critters and such fun to watch!
> 
> But a bigger challenge is keeping the Raccoons out of the feeders....
> 
> ...



==========================================================================================

Not even going to pick a favorite - they are all just splendid.  I see you have the same problem I - and apparently the rest of humanity has - the poor birds can't get anywhere near the "bird" feeder with all the other critters raiding it!  

On the doe, they are different animals when the have fawns.  Normally, as we all know, from watching their white tails when they run from us, their instinct is flight when threatened.  With young, they can be downright fierce.  My neighbor had a big, male German Shepherd that would take walks with me.  He loved to chase deer even though I don't think he would have harmed one if he could have kept up.  One day he went after a doe with two fawns.  I could not see what happened because this was in the woods, but he came back running and yelping and cured from deer chasing forever!  Lee


----------



## baturn (Apr 6, 2014)

I'll pick a favorite. The chipmunk climbing the pole is awesome.


----------



## baturn (Apr 6, 2014)

I have no idea what this behaviour signifies, but I thought it was kinda cute.



This is a dominance struggle by 2-3 year olds. Also kinda cute, although they sometimes get carried away and have to be separated.


----------



## baturn (Apr 6, 2014)

Whoa! How did I miss the swimming rabbit. Extraordinary!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 6, 2014)

Lee, yes they can definitely be scary!  I was on a path that goes between a swampy field and the pond, it is blind on both ends and I was about in the middle shooting wildflowers, she came down around the corner without a care in the world, until we saw each other, she stomped, I froze, baby ran into the woods.  She moved into the field to draw my attention away from the baby and stomped and snorted.  I was VERY intimidated and was figuring out an escape route if she decided to come at me.  She decided I wasn't a threat and flicked her tail and left the way she came, as did I lol PHEW!

Ah thanks Brian!  Yes the swimming rabbit was quite a surprise.  Last summer late in the day we kept hearing something hunting along the riverbank, we never saw it but heard it take down a few critters.  We were sitting on the deck and I saw "something" swimming towards us and that was just weird lol grabbed my camera and zoomed in, was quite surprised to find a rabbit!  Whatever was on the other side of the river was obviously much scarier than we were lol.  This raccoon swam across around the same time.


----------



## baturn (Apr 6, 2014)

Cool pictures, interesting stories. It doesn't get any better.


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 6, 2014)

baturn said:


> Cool pictures, interesting stories. It doesn't get any better.



Yeah Brian, threads like this are a lot of fun.  I think there is a tendency by some to take photography a little too seriously.  Being a duffer and not very good at it, I just treat it as an enjoyable hobby.   Lee


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 6, 2014)

Great thread Lee  

Fine shots, fun and brings smiles. Keep them coming folks, great to see.

Danny.


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 6, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> Great thread Lee
> 
> Fine shots, fun and brings smiles. Keep them coming folks, great to see.
> 
> Danny.


=====================================================================================

Say Danny, you can't let NZ go unrepresented -- surely you have one crazy critter shot!  Or do we have to allow an honorary Kingfisher?! ;-) Lee


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 6, 2014)

Here's a couple more I found:
*
This squirrel is obviously a brazen hussy!  Note the come hither look, fancy fur, painted nails with outlandish polish!


*

*"Oh my, I shouldn't have had that third drink*!"



​


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 7, 2014)

Bumped, because I KNOW there are more crazy critter shots out there! Lee


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Apr 7, 2014)

Bear doing impression of a camel while eating a carrot? Check.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 7, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> Bear doing impression of a camel while eating a carrot? Check.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


==================================================================

That's more like it and a nice shot but that's a very small carrot for a very big bear! :mrgreen: Lee


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Apr 8, 2014)

How about a gray wolf smiling for his close up?


----------



## pjaye (Apr 9, 2014)

Just for you DLeet (and thank you for the kind words in pm the other day, they helped )

Are you *sure* you're getting my good side?
View attachment 70637
Damn right I can fit one more peanut in there!
View attachment 70638
Um, more bread please? (yes I know this is a bird and technically doesn't count for this post, but he's so freaking cute)
View attachment 70639
I'm not really here. 
View attachment 70640
Yawn
View attachment 70641
This tree doesn't smell very good
View attachment 70642


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 9, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Just for you DLeet (and thank you for the kind words in pm the other day, they helped )
> 
> Are you *sure* you're getting my good side?
> View attachment 70637
> ...



All super, Barb, but 1, 5, and 6 REALLY ticked me.  Where would we be without our animal friends?  Thanks for posting.  Lee


----------



## pjaye (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks! Animals will always be my favorite thing to shoot. Their personalities just make me smile. The first one is a friends llama, and I have a picture of his baby too. Mom was a regular llama but the baby got dad's hair. Will have to dig it out and post it. 

As for the tiger, I could have watched him all day. The zoo membership was worth it just for him. He was _gorgeous._


----------



## BillM (Apr 9, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> I'm not really here.
> View attachment 70640



Love it LOL


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 9, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Thanks! Animals will always be my favorite thing to shoot. Their personalities just make me smile. The first one is a friends llama, and I have a picture of his baby too. Mom was a regular llama but the baby got dad's hair. Will have to dig it out and post it.
> 
> As for the tiger, I could have watched him all day. The zoo membership was worth it just for him. He was _gorgeous._



Loved them all but I'm not here just cracked me up.  

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## CourtSC (Apr 11, 2014)

I was really scared that he was going to jump down on me!  I'm not a huge fan of squirrels, although I have found that they tend to stay pretty still so they make good models!


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 11, 2014)

CourtSC said:


> I was really scared that he was going to jump down on me!  I'm not a huge fan of squirrels, although I have found that they tend to stay pretty still so they make good models!



===========================================================================

Comparing yours to my squirrel giving me dirty looks, I think this guy likes you and wants to be your pet!    Nice capture.  Lee


----------



## BillM (Apr 11, 2014)

Flick: Are you kidding? Stick my tongue to that stupid pole? That's dumb!
Schwartz: That's 'cause you know it'll stick!
Flick: You're full of it!
Schwartz: Oh yeah?
Flick: Yeah!
Schwartz: Well I double-DOG-dare ya!
Ralphie as Adult: [narrating] NOW it was serious. A double-dog-dare. What else was there but a "triple dare you"? And then, the coup de grace of all dares, the sinister triple-dog-dare.
Schwartz: I TRIPLE-dog-dare ya!
Ralphie as Adult: [narrating] Schwartz created a slight breach of etiquette by skipping the triple dare and going right for the throat!


----------



## BillM (Apr 11, 2014)

Pole Dancer








I know, the focus sucks, i had too much coffee this morning


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 11, 2014)

Like 'em both, Bill and the dialog.  In the second one, he looks sooo _dignified!_  Lee


----------



## BillM (Apr 11, 2014)

I think she was looking for a tip


----------



## baturn (Apr 14, 2014)

Sea Lions are always a hoot.


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 15, 2014)

baturn said:


> Sea Lions are always a hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71244


=================================================================

If they were little guys, we would call them "cute."  Don't get many in Indiana! :mrgreen: Lee


----------

